# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  RUHL 4 weeks out!!!!

## rockhardman



----------


## DEVLDOG

F-n Insane!

----------


## marcus300

This guy is my hero, unbelieveable size and mass.

----------


## fred9

waist looking good.... my nr1. :Smilie:

----------


## Fletch3138

Damn, 304lbs, he is huge!

----------


## powerliftmike

> This guy is my hero, unbelieveable size and mass.


yea, i guessed by your screenname. haha. he is awesome tho, pretty much my favorite BB too. not a big fan of coleman or cutler. go to his website and order an autographed pic of him. its pretty cool

----------


## h3p

138kg ... he must be BIG coz he looks like 0% fat  :Wink:

----------


## 1buffsob

Damn.

----------


## humungus88

Hell, one of his abs is bigger than a lot of peoples biceps.

----------


## juice_305

sh1t he's huge

----------


## MrMeathead

I can't get over how much his body has transformed since that pic of him at 19 on his site. It is incredible.

----------


## JohnboyF

holy helll...

----------


## Carlos_E

How tall is he?

----------


## Timm1704

> How tall is he?


5'10/11

----------


## MrMent1on

Rhul is 5'10" i believe

----------


## SVTMuscle*

jesus his skin is like, clear. but 300+ lbs with abs is sick

----------


## outofthebox

maybe i can get that big....if i sell my soul to the devil =x

----------


## Carlos_E

I don't think he has an aesthetically pleasing physique. He's just big.

----------


## BigLittleTim

I think people's reactions to his physique depend on if you're in the "symmetry and proportion", or the "freaky massive", school of thought on bodybuilding.

My personal preference is for more muscular size in a bodybuilder, even at a much higher bf%.

-BigLittleTim

----------


## AnabolicAndre

He look mean.

He is massive, not the most asthetically please, but huge none the less.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

> I don't think he has an aesthetically pleasing physique. He's just big.


yeah thats why he'll nver do better than top 8 i believe

----------


## getpumped24

ruhl is massive

----------


## rockhardman

ruhl looks way better than last year Olympia!!! so this years O is gonna be the shit with dexter jackson coming back and many hungry ass Pro's!!!

----------


## Ejuicer

> yeah thats why he'll nver do better than top 8 i believe



He already has. In 04' he placed 5th in the olympia, so I wouldn't say that.

I definitly hope he comes in better then last year though. Very disappointing show by him.

----------


## zodiac666

hes not that big, hes just wearing a small shirt that makes him look big

----------


## Warrior

Hello moon face!  :LOL:

----------


## Hackamaniac

He might be the ugliest bb there is...I can't hardly look at his face :LOL:

----------


## SMAN12b

Damnnn his abs are THICK !!!

----------


## SVTMuscle*

> He already has. In 04' he placed 5th in the olympia, so I wouldn't say that.
> 
> I definitly hope he comes in better then last year though. Very disappointing show by him.


thats true. except for his 15th place in 05

----------


## UpstateTank

jesus the guys a mammoth

----------


## Undecided09

I would NEVER want to look like almost anyone who competes in the O today, PERIOD! I'm sorry but Markus Ruhl is not impressive to me...Melvin Anthony, diff story, proportional, skinny waist, GREAT symetry, he is bodybuilding, Ruhl is just everywhere, its kind of embarrassing that he has spent this much money, time, and effort to look like that...

~M.A.D.

----------


## IBdmfkr

Although they are so massive and not very appealing to me either, if you are a bodybuilder you've got to respect the dedication and work they've put into the sport. These guys have built physiques once thought impossible to achieve, that's impressive in my book. Again No I wouldn't want to look like that either but each person has their own goals/achievements.

----------


## marcus300

We could argue this point for years, its all down to what you class bodybuilding is,

*For me Marcus Rhul is bodybuilding,* 

am sorry am not into theses small guys, bodybuilding is about being big and building the body,

----------


## Undecided09

> We could argue this point for years, its all down to what you class bodybuilding is,
> 
> *For me Marcus Rhul is bodybuilding,* 
> 
> am sorry am not into theses small guys, bodybuilding is about being big and building the body,



Well everyone is entitled to their own opinion about it and thats fine...but for me, BBing isn't about who can be the biggest, if that were the case why would 
anyone diet down??? And don't let me rag on Ruhl either, I am NOT a Coleman fan by any means, the dude is just everywhere, GH gut protruding his abs outs, its just dumb......

~M.A.D.

----------


## marcus300

> Well everyone is entitled to their own opinion about it and thats fine...but for me, BBing isn't about who can be the biggest, if that were the case why would 
> anyone diet down??? And don't let me rag on Ruhl either, I am NOT a Coleman fan by any means, the dude is just everywhere, GH gut protruding his abs outs, its just dumb......
> 
> ~M.A.D.


He must be good he is Mr O,

truth of the matter a good big one will always beat a good small one end of story. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Carlos_E

> He must be good he is Mr O,
> 
> truth of the matter a good big one will always beat a good small one end of story.


*Clears throat* Phil Heath & Dave Henry

----------


## Undecided09

> He must be good he is Mr O,
> 
> truth of the matter a good big one will always beat a good small one end of story.



If a bigger guy has a "better" physique then ofcourse, but he shouldn't win because he is bigger, that, to me, is all that Coleman has brought to the BBing stage, and I think that is bullshit...

~M.A.D.

----------


## IBdmfkr

haha youngun, it's all politics.. You'll learn as you get on stage and see how things are run even on a local level.. it's all bullshit, but you just gotta play the game or get out.

----------


## Undecided09

As you said **, I gotta see for myself, I don't like the sound of "the game" and stuff like that, sounds like pressure, money, and cutthroat business to me...
~M.A.D.

----------


## IBdmfkr

That's life, if you wanna make it anywhere you gotta play "the game" and cut some throats in the process  :Wink:

----------


## MrMent1on

> He must be good he is Mr O,
> 
> truth of the matter a good big one will always beat a good small one end of story.


I have to agree with you. and yes to each his own, different strokes for different folks. most people say "I'ld never want to look like that" becuase they simply CANNOT. I'd like to look like that but my genetic wont allow me to.

----------


## MrMent1on

> *Clears throat* Phil Heath & Dave Henry


Great physiques but will not win while Ronnie is still in the game, a larger BB will always be looked at more than a smaller BB (key word being *looked at*)

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

> I have to agree with you. and yes to each his own, different strokes for different folks. most people say "I'ld never want to look like that" becuase they simply CANNOT. I'd like to look like that but my genetic wont allow me to.




Exactly.

Why be a bber If your not interested in looking or being a top competitor in bbing??? :Hmmmm:

----------


## Carlos_E

> Great physiques but will not win while Ronnie is still in the game, a larger BB will always be looked at more than a smaller BB (key word being *looked at*)


I agree. But they do place higher than guys bigger than them.  :Smilie:

----------


## Undecided09

I would never want to look like Ronnie Coleman MM...I like playing sports, sleeping without an oxygen mask, being able to scratch my own back, and see my own dick without having to roll back my GH gut, hahaha, i just don't like coleman, obviously, lol

~M.A.D.

----------


## IBdmfkr

Undecided, looking anything like Coleman isn't something I think many of us have to worry about, not even if we spent a lifetime trying to acheive it. 

I don't care too much for him personally, but the dude's a freak, you gotta respect what he's accomplished and sacrificed to be where he's at today.

----------


## MrMent1on

> I would never want to look like Ronnie Coleman MM...I like playing sports, sleeping without an oxygen mask, being able to scratch my own back, and see my own dick without having to roll back my GH gut, hahaha, i just don't like coleman, obviously, lol
> 
> ~M.A.D.


LOL, I feel you, but I wonder what Ronnie would have to say about you. fair is fair, he would have a right to his own opinion just like you do.

----------


## MrMent1on

> I agree. But they do place higher than guys bigger than them.


Carlos, your right , here is something to think about. at the NY Pro, Darrem beat Dennis, if that was the Olympia, would the olympia judges allowed Darrem Charlie to place in front of Dennis James?? my opinion is I DOUBT IT. yes smaller guys can win smaller shows but we have to face reality, thats not th ecase when it comes to the Olympia. believe me I would love nothing more than smaller guys to start winning the Olympia, which will mean I might have a change because I cannot get that freakie size, so it would benefit me and you as well, but it is what it is for now.

----------


## Carlos_E

> Carlos, your right , here is something to think about. at the NY Pro, Darrem beat Dennis, if that was the Olympia, would the olympia judges allowed Darrem Charlie to place in front of Dennis James?? my opinion is I DOUBT IT. yes smaller guys can win smaller shows but we have to face reality, thats not th ecase when it comes to the Olympia. believe me I would love nothing more than smaller guys to start winning the Olympia, which will mean I might have a change because I cannot get that freakie size, so it would benefit me and you as well, but it is what it is for now.


Very true. For the olympia the bigger the better!

----------


## rockhardman

:Aabite:   :Bbargg:   :LOL:  Hardcore Life!!!! Arrrgggggg!!!

----------


## rockhardman

bump wut about the waist enforced mandatory at the olympia, how come they dont enforce it?

----------


## *Narkissos*

> If a bigger guy has a "better" physique then ofcourse, but he shouldn't win because he is bigger, *that, to me, is all that Coleman has brought to the BBing stage*, and I think that is bullshit...
> 
> ~M.A.D.


Are you kidding me kid?

That's all Coleman brought to the Bodybuilding stage?

That's the most stupid and disrespectful thing i've ever read.

Narkissos

----------


## Undecided09

> Are you kidding me kid?
> 
> That's all Coleman brought to the Bodybuilding stage?
> 
> That's the most stupid and disrespectful thing i've ever read.
> 
> Narkissos


Maybe I was exaggerating just a tad....hahaha, I just don't like coleman, I would be better served just leaving it at that, lol, sorry about the rant...

~M.A.D.

----------


## marcus300

> I would never want to look like Ronnie Coleman MM...I like playing sports, sleeping without an oxygen mask, being able to scratch my own back, and see my own dick without having to roll back my GH gut, hahaha, i just don't like coleman, obviously, lol
> 
> ~M.A.D.


It does look like you don't like Colman, which is a shame because he as done huge amounts for the sports and his physic speaks for itself, 

Just a shame you cant recognize this or even more so SEE it

----------


## CSAR

Regardless of anyone's particular bent, you gotta give the pros (and amateurs) respect. They've had to sacrifice personal time, money, relationships, etc., in order to build up their body (along with a few helpings of sauce along the way) to extreme proportions, for which the payoff is relatively small. Only the top guys can actually make money and come away with more than a few trophies to show for it.

While we can all pick on a bodybuilder's particular weaknesses (and yes, I'm guilty of that as well) and argue the merits of some over others, they all deserve respect for what they have accomplished. And while I might prefer Jay and Dexter over Ronnie and Markus, I wouldn't mind looking like any of them. These guys have physiques (and so do some AR members) that 99% of the world's population don't. I'd say that uniquely qualifies them for a little R-E-S-P-E-C-T (sing it Aretha), especially from members of an AAS forum.

Cheers to all!

----------


## Timm1704

> Regardless of anyone's particular bent, you gotta give the pros (and amateurs) respect. They've had to sacrifice personal time, money, relationships, etc., in order to build up their body (along with a few helpings of sauce along the way) to extreme proportions, for which the payoff is relatively small. Only the top guys can actually make money and come away with more than a few trophies to show for it.
> 
> While we can all pick on a bodybuilder's particular weaknesses (and yes, I'm guilty of that as well) and argue the merits of some over others, they all deserve respect for what they have accomplished. And while I might prefer Jay and Dexter over Ronnie and Markus, I wouldn't mind looking like any of them.  These guys have physiques (and so do some AR members) that 99% of the world's population don't. I'd say that uniquely qualifies them for a little R-E-S-P-E-C-T (sing it Aretha), especially from members of an AAS forum.
> 
> Cheers to all!


damn, spot on

----------


## IBdmfkr

Nicely said CSAR.

----------


## slob

are u kidding me? I'd love to wake up like Markus one day. That sh*t would be nuts. Walking down the road, people's jaws dropping left right and center. I'd head straight for the beach hahaha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Undecided09

> are u kidding me? I'd love to wake up like Markus one day. That sh*t would be nuts. Walking down the road, people's jaws dropping left right and center.


....saying "I didn't know the circus was in town".....haha

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> He already has. In 04' he placed 5th in the olympia, so I wouldn't say that.
> 
> I definitly hope he comes in better then last year though. Very disappointing show by him.


yeah last year sucked....i was definately disappointed.....i want him in the top 5 again this year.....DO IT RUHL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## slob

hahaha yeh man I'd say that would be one of the many thing's they'd say.
I'd love to give it a go for a few days anyway. It would be cool just for the pure shock value.

----------


## Undecided09

Yeah, but dude its kinda like the saying, "you'd rather have people laughin with you than laughin at you"...I mean yeah people are in awe when they see that, but at the same time, its like "wow thats amazing, but I'm glad I'm don't look like that"...And ofcourse some of the members of this board will say things like, "oh well they couldn't look like that if they tried" and that is prolly true, but that doesn't change the fact that they don't want to look like a freakshow even if they could....

~M.A.D.

----------


## Spyder

> Yeah, but dude its kinda like the saying, "you'd rather have people laughin with you than laughin at you"...I mean yeah people are in awe when they see that, but at the same time, its like "wow thats amazing, but I'm glad I'm don't look like that"...And ofcourse some of the members of this board will say things like, "oh well they couldn't look like that if they tried" and that is prolly true, but that doesn't change the fact that they don't want to look like a freakshow even if they could....
> 
> ~M.A.D.


What i don't understand is, why are you so passionate about this kind of debate. I would bet my house that deep down inside you would LOVE to look like Ruhl.

----------


## IBdmfkr

lol, he hasn't stepped on stage yet and doesn't understand the addiction that will soon follow. Give him another 5wks after his contest and see how he responds  :Smilie: 

It's not about how big you can get it's about perfecting the body God gave you, Markus Ruhl has done just that with the genetics he was dealt.

----------


## Carlos_E

> Yeah, but dude its kinda like the saying, "you'd rather have people laughin with you than laughin at you"...I mean yeah people are in awe when they see that, but at the same time, its like "wow thats amazing, but I'm glad I'm don't look like that"...And ofcourse some of the members of this board will say things like, "oh well they couldn't look like that if they tried" and that is prolly true, but that doesn't change the fact that they don't want to look like a freakshow even if they could....
> 
> ~M.A.D.


You are very negative for someone who wants to compete. You do realize the 'average' person you're describing would laugh at you on stage in oil and posing trunks. Not laugh with you, at you and call you a gay freak for being on stage.

----------


## Carlos_E

> lol, he hasn't stepped on stage yet and doesn't understand the addiction that will soon follow. Give him another 5wks after his contest and see how he responds 
> 
> It's not about how big you can get it's about perfecting the body God gave you, Markus Ruhl has done just that with the genetics he was dealt.


Exactly!

Personally I could careless what anyone thinks. I am trying to perfect my body. Reach the goal of what I see as perfect and screw anyone else who disagrees.  :Smilie:

----------


## Spyder

I think too many people blame their genetics for not being able to achieve the kind of mass that the pro's like Coleman and Ruhl have. Below is a picture of what Ruhl used to look like at 19 years of age, he wasn't exactly big naturally, neither was Ferrigno who was a skinny nerd lookin character in his teens. Ofcourse there are some genetically unfortuante people who just cannot grow, but i think most people just don't understand what it takes to look like a pro, the dedication, the iscolation, sacrifice, brains(bodybuilding is mostly mental), the money(these people probably spend 100k+ a year just on AAS & GH etc, not including food). What i'm trying to say is, good genetics isn't all these guys have, my hat goes off to them for their dedication and hard work and i would kill to one day achieve what Markus Ruhl has.

----------


## rockhardman

thats a nice pic spyder ! yup lots of sacrifice, i know that for sure, no more late night partying,no new car for now, cuz lots of money spend on food and supplements, and it just gets worst later on, but once u step onstage u get bit bu the BB bug wanna prove u are the best and win right?

----------


## timtim

not wanting to look like a pro isnt an issue for most and never will be. we arent that lucky.

its not ronnie or ruhl's fault they can carry 275 shredded to the glutes. they are the alpha and ***** of the bodybuilding culture along with schlierkamp. that kind of size is serious and deserves alot of credit and respect. drugs only played a part, that is a lifetime of work.

----------


## Mighty Joe

> jesus his skin is like, clear. but 300+ lbs with abs is sick


Abs at that size! Amazing!!!!

----------


## Undecided09

> I think too many people blame their genetics for not being able to achieve the kind of mass that the pro's like Coleman and Ruhl have. Below is a picture of what Ruhl used to look like at 19 years of age, he wasn't exactly big naturally, neither was Ferrigno who was a skinny nerd lookin character in his teens. Ofcourse there are some genetically unfortuante people who just cannot grow, but i think most people just don't understand what it takes to look like a pro, the dedication, the iscolation, sacrifice, brains(bodybuilding is mostly mental), the money(these people probably spend 100k+ a year just on AAS & GH etc, not including food). What i'm trying to say is, good genetics isn't all these guys have, my hat goes off to them for their dedication and hard work and i would kill to one day achieve what Markus Ruhl has.



Alotta truth in that statement!!! I'm not arguing any of that...

~M.A.D.

----------


## CSAR

> are u kidding me? I'd love to wake up like Markus one day. That sh*t would be nuts. Walking down the road, people's jaws dropping left right and center. I'd head straight for the beach hahaha


I agree. In bodybuilder terms, Ruhl is a freak in every good sense of the word. The dude's as big as a house and I'm in awe at the mere thought of the dedication it took to build his body to those proportions.

A-W-E-S-O-M-E!!!

----------


## Wheeler#1

I agree CSAR!

----------


## jeremiahkentjensen

big boy

----------


## Big

> big boy


old thread.

----------


## soulstealer

Its especially funny given he retired...  :LOL:

----------


## NewBreed

> I think too many people blame their genetics for not being able to achieve the kind of mass that the pro's like Coleman and Ruhl have. Below is a picture of what Ruhl used to look like at 19 years of age, he wasn't exactly big naturally, neither was Ferrigno who was a skinny nerd lookin character in his teens. Ofcourse there are some genetically unfortuante people who just cannot grow, but i think most people just don't understand what it takes to look like a pro, the dedication, the iscolation, sacrifice, brains(bodybuilding is mostly mental), the money(these people probably spend 100k+ a year just on AAS & GH etc, not including food). What i'm trying to say is, good genetics isn't all these guys have, my hat goes off to them for their dedication and hard work and i would kill to one day achieve what Markus Ruhl has.


Ah, well, don´t have a pic at hand right now, but take a look at Andreras Klöden Nr2 tour de france, winner of Dauphine Libere and tell me something more about genetics (and look at some of his opponents) :-))

----------


## testosterona

old sheit

----------


## Discombobulated

man look at the size of his foreams

----------


## inky-e

son of a.....that guy is LARGE!

----------


## TractionIssues

I met this guy in person last week, amazing, and truly nice guy, he even hit me up on facebook and him and his wife have been chatting back to me back and forth.

----------


## amcon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHr0iWDoaWM quick video ... look how big his suit jacket is = looks fake he is sick

----------


## TRT,MAN

> We could argue this point for years, its all down to what you class bodybuilding is,
> 
> *For me Marcus Rhul is bodybuilding,* 
> 
> am sorry am not into theses small guys, bodybuilding is about being big and building the body,


totaly agree with you marcus. ive always been into mass monsters. sym is ok but if i had to choose it would be mass.

----------


## TheBerryhillMonster

Geez, the size and power of this man is ridic.
What kind of steroid cycle would someone like this run?

----------


## manwitplans

^^^ thirty years worth with constant run and hgh slin your body will never handle, try that

----------


## Coop77

I can't get past the giant stomach. Ruins the whole package imo.

----------


## therecanonlybe1

true mass monster

----------


## ty357

Excellent

----------


## bjpennnn

damn he is huge.

----------


## ninesecz

Ruhl is always he is about the most muscular guy out there. the problem is that he is not as proportionate as he could be If you look his traps are too big dor his body and his arms are too big for the size of his legs

----------


## Friend

Big unit

----------


## Panzerfaust

He looks silly

----------


## tub_of_goo

I cant even comprehend how someone even sustains that size.

----------


## Misery13

> Hello moon face!


nasty... :0piss:

----------


## Ashop

> F-n Insane!


Great pics of RUHL. That man has some serious mass!
He's a great guy too!

----------


## freddyfresh33

He is still a legend in my book

----------


## The Deuce

So yah.. He is a Legend.. He retired from the STAGE... not from BODYBUILDING.. so he is still going to remain active as a Person who will HELP whoever e-mails him, letters, or faxes... RUHL RULES !!!

----------


## F4iGuy

NO! He will be missed.

----------


## RussianVodka

Ruuuuuuuuuhl!!! I hope he will stay in BB for couple years, at list.

----------


## Hulkin'

This dude is un-****ing-believable.

----------


## Adquirk

RUHL is HUGE.

----------


## gymguy30

insulin ! I'd love to see the size of his heart!

----------


## ranging1

id hate to eat what he does everday..................................

he must HATE tuna and eggs by now lol

----------


## alpmaster

He eats rice with pineapple chunks in it.


It's awesome.

----------


## Monster87

One of the all time greats.

----------


## wolfe

There are no words

----------


## the big 1

I respect m ruhl alot due to his dedication to bodybuilding etc..., but i've always thought that his shoulders and lats are TOO big, they over power everything else.

----------


## zackle

ROOOOOHHHLLL!!

Love this guy. Nice as hell. Had a smoke with him a few years back when he was visiting some supp stores in my area.

----------


## AlphaMaleDawg

> ROOOOOHHHLLL!!
> 
> Love this guy. Nice as hell. Had a smoke with him a few years back when he was visiting some supp stores in my area.


I cant believe he smokes cigs. crazy

----------


## GGallin

People love to bump ancient threads

----------


## layeazy

literally amazing the mass on this guy

----------


## Animal1

2002 night of champion, was the night he shocked everyone!!

----------


## the big 1

Bump!

----------


## the big 1

Beastly man!!!!

----------


## AnimalJ

> 


Respect the Ruhl!

----------

